# Carrera subway



## jim55 (19 Apr 2020)

I’m toying with buying an electric bike ,mainly for commuting,obv Iv cycled before so not new to this but I just find I’m not up to hills and stuff now , still got a cube peloton and I was out on it yesterday and today (my daily exercise done a wee loop only about 2 mile but mostly uphill ) ,,,,I was gubbed,,panting heart attack lol,anyway I’m not wanting to spend a fortune cos Iv got car and mbike to pay,I was lookin at the decathlon ( I think it’s e-st 500)about 1000 ,or Halfords Carrara’s subway,any comments peeps ,or anything else I should consider


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Apr 2020)

The Subway rides nicely. but there are persistent reports of it cutting out.

One of the ebikes from Halfords cheaper range might be better.

They mostly have smaller batteries, but they will be more than enough for a handful of four mile round trips.

The bikes are mostly front wheel drive, nowt wrong with that, and they use old control technology which has the benefit of being well sorted and reliable.

The cheaper Decathlons look similar.

If you want to spend the grand and get something with a bit more poke and range, woosh is worth a look.

Still Chinese - that's where your budget puts you - but they have a range of ebikes, some of which have design features not usually found on cheapo Chinese identikit imports.

They have just introduced a 20" compact frame ebike which looks excellent for the money.

Another benefit is they are real people, so warranty care exists.

Lift the phone and ask for Tony, you could tell him RobF sent you, but I doubt that would make much difference.

https://wooshbikes.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8KXi2ej26AIVi-J3Ch12uQs8EAAYASAAEgIfp_D_BwE


----------



## gbb (20 Apr 2020)

I have a Carerra Crossfire ebike, I suspect with much the same motor / battery / controller. It's done around 2700 miles now I think and while it's not perfect, it has pros and cons.
It's still functioning quite well, I have just replaced the bearings in the BB but otherwise, nothing else mechanical needed doing. Its comfy, but heavy, sturdy but even on the lowest assistance (which I try to keep to) it takes a lot of effort off you, particually on hills (which I just cant do anymore) . The motor is really quite powerful, quite torquey.
The motor cutouts are a well known problem, one I dont think Halfords have sussed it at all. Mine did it moderately regularly, maybe once every 10 rides, just press the battery button, press the screen button and it kicked in again, usually without even needing to stop.
Then it got worse and they swapped the screen, that improved it with no stoppages for a good while...then it cut out 6 times in quick succession, then hasn't done it since.
It's a shame, it's a very solid bike and the cut out problem hasn't bothered me unduly but has on occasions been a nuisance.

I do detect the battery doesnt take me as far now, I cant be certain but at pushing 3000 miles, perhaps that's to be expected.


----------



## jim55 (20 Apr 2020)

Really like that whoosh faro,is there any reason to get a bigger battery, all I can see is a bigger battery increases range ,will the internal battery just perform the same over a shorter range ,my commute would b a 12 mile return journey so it’s well within range of the smaller downtube battery; which I think looks better anyway


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Apr 2020)

No reason to get a bigger battery, although you will need to charge every day.

The Faro is one of woosh's newer design bikes, and they are improving them all the time.

I had a couple on test a few years ago.

They really were dreadful cheap and nasty contraptions, and not even reliable with spoke breakages and electrical faults.

The new woosh bikes are much improved, but it's still designed down to a price Chinese - at least it's priced accordingly.

You will get decent back up service, albeit remote, from woosh, which you wouldn't get from most bike in a box online sellers.

Commuting is the hardest use for any bicycle.

I'd be curious to see if you get a Faro whether it stands up to it.

https://wooshbikes.co.uk/?faro


----------



## Smudge (21 Apr 2020)

That Faro from Woosh looks interesting.... and a pretty nice weight considering it comes with mudguards, suss seatpost, kickstand and a rack, which is a very similar looking substantial rack to the one on my Giant Explore.
Only caveat is the torque of this RH motor, which i cant see listed. It may or may not be enough, depending on the individual and where the bike would be used.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Apr 2020)

Woosh are pretty good and realistically sell the Faro for lighter riders or less hilly areas.

They have their Big Bear for porkier customer.

It has a BPM motor, road legal, but it's known in ebike circles as the Big Powerful Motor.

I've ridden one, and it does pull well.

Worth giving woosh a ring, because they will point you in the direction of the best bike in their range for your proposed use.

https://wooshbikes.co.uk/?bigbearplus


----------

